# طريقه عمل دائرة شحن بطاريه 12فولت 8 امبير



## elropaa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معرفه طريقه صنع دائرة كهربائيه لشحن بطاريه موتوسيكل 12 فولت 8 امبير ( كيمائيه وليسه جافه ) فى المنزل 

هل ممكن المكونات و الرسم التخطيطى للدائرة 

مع خالص تحياتى​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تقصد بطارية 8 أمبير ساعة أم شاحن يعطى 8 أمبير؟؟


----------



## elropaa (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم ماجد عباس محمد
اولا اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك وسرعه الرد 
ثانيا 12 فولت 8 امبير هذا هو المدون على البطاريه
يعنى تقريبا والله اعلم 8 امبير / ساعه
( ان امكن انا عاوز دايرة تشحن البطاريه وتفصل اتوماتك عند اتمام الشحن )

تحيــــــاتـــى​


----------



## elropaa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

فين الردود ؟


----------



## mohammed abu hamda (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الداره مكونه من محمول 220 / 12 فولت 10 - 15 أمبير 
جسر تقويم من أربع ديودات التيار ألإسمي من 10 - 15 أمبير الأفضل 15 أمبير 
دارة مقارن جهد عباره عن مكبر عمليات 741 يتغذا من خرج البطاريه عبر مقاومه متغيره لضبط مستوى الشحن 
للأسف لا أملك الأن الخطط و شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
هذه هى الدائرة






*فكرة عمل الدائرة بسيطة*
*طالما لا توجد بطارية على الخرج، لا يوجد الجهد 12فولت و بالتالى لا يعمل الريلاى ولا يوجد جهد على أطراف البطارية حتى لا يحدث قصر عند توصيل الشاحن بالتيار و تلامس أطرافه سهوا وهو احتياط يعمل به فى العديد من دوائر الشحن خاصة ذاك التيار الكبير*
*عند توصيل بطارية فارغة على أطراف الخرج فلن يقل جهدها عن 8 فولت بأى حال وهو يكفى لتفعيل الريلاى *
*نلاحظ أولا أن المقارن **LM311** متصل بحيث الطرف السالب رقم 3 عليه جهد الزينر 6.3 فولت وهو أعلى من الجهد على الطرف الموجب رقم 2 لأن جهد البطارية ليس 12 فولت بعد فيكون خرجه = صفر و يتم تفعيل الريلاى فيوصل الشاحن للبطارية التى يرتفع الجهد عليها تدريجيا حتى يصل القيمة المطلوبة عندها يرتفع جهد الطرف 2 عن 6.3 فولت فيفصل الريلاى و يظل هكذا حتى ينخفض جهد البطارية لأى سبب فيعود آليا للشحن*
*يمكن توصيل أى مقياس أو مبين على أطراف البطارية كما يمكن توصيل مقاومة و ليد على التوازى مع **D1** لبيان متى يشحن و متى يفصل*
*السويتش **Sw1** لتفعيل الريلاى لو كانت البطارية ضعيفة*​


----------



## محمد البهرزي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء كيف يتم ربط مقياس الامبير لشاحنه البطاريه 12v dc


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بين طرف من اطراف الشحن والبطارية


----------



## elropaa (31 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى ماجد​ 
الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع وعى عونك لى 
لكن حيث انى اول مرة اعمل على هذة الاشياء 
اردت معرفه ما بين الدوائر على الرسم المرفق​ 
اولا بالنسبه للمقاومات نوع على طرفه علامه - واخر عليه ~ 
فما الفرق بينهما ؟
ثانيا بالنسبه للمكثف الخزفى هل به سالب وموجب ؟
ثالثا كيف يتم معرفه الرجل رقم 1 فى ic وهناك الرجل رقم 4 عليها اسم gnd 
فماذا يعنى 
رابعا هناك علامه عند خرج الدارة ماذا تعنى 
خامسا لم اجد محول 14 فولت شريت 16 هل هناك اى تغير بالدارة ؟
اسف على الاسئله التى لا يجوز السؤال عنها من شخص دخل الى منتداكم الاحترافى 
لكنى ارجوا ان تكوب ذو صدر رحب​ 
تحياتى لك​ 


​


----------



## tl01001 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

لم افهم هده الدارات لكن شكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

elropaa قال:


> عزيزى ماجد​
> 
> اولا بالنسبه للمقاومات نوع على طرفه علامه - واخر عليه ~
> فما الفرق بينهما ؟​


كل النقاط المكتوب عليها +12V متصلة ببعضها و تعنى خط يحمل 12 فولت
الطرف المسمى gnd يعنى أرضى و متصل بباقى أطراف الأرضى وهى علامة عدة خطوط متوازية على شكل مثلث​


> ثانيا بالنسبه للمكثف الخزفى هل به سالب وموجب ؟​


لا - الكيماوى فقط به سالب وموجب​


> ثالثا كيف يتم معرفه الرجل رقم 1 فى ic وهناك الرجل رقم 4 عليها اسم gnd​


ستجد عليها علامة و لو أنزلت Data sheet من هنا ستجد تفاصيلها
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8611/NSC/LM311.html​


> فماذا يعنى
> رابعا هناك علامه عند خرج الدارة ماذا تعنى​


هذا هو ريلاى 12 فولت و العلامة هى ملف تشغيله و فوقها تلامساته و يجب ان تتحمل التلامسات 2 أمبير على الأقل​


> خامسا لم اجد محول 14 فولت شريت 16 هل هناك اى تغير بالدارة ؟​


لا باس​


> اسف على الاسئله التى لا يجوز السؤال عنها من شخص دخل الى منتداكم الاحترافى
> لكنى ارجوا ان تكوب ذو صدر رحب​
> تحياتى لك​


----------



## elropaa (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> كل النقاط المكتوب عليها +12v متصلة ببعضها و تعنى خط يحمل 12 فولت​




من قبل ام من بعد الموحدات


> ستجد عليها علامة و لو أنزلت data sheet من هنا ستجد تفاصيلها
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...nsc/lm311.html


 
الرابط لا يعمل 

شكر جدا على عونك

تحياتى​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يناير 2010)

اخى
استخدم الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com
واكتب فيه كلمة
LM311
واختار من الذى ينتج ملف تنزله
طرف رقم 1 عموما لو الأرجل رأسية و العلامه على المتكاملة لأعلى ستكون أعلى رجل على اليسار ثم إلى أسفل حتى رجل رقم 4 ثم الخامسة أسفل يمين صعودا حتى رقم 8 هى العليا اليمنى - سير فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
**لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه*


----------



## LOURAZI2000 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mebwabsm (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن إضافة لمبة حمرا تضيء عند الشحن وأخرى خضراء تضيء عند اكتمال الشحن؟


----------



## محمد البهرزي (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز لم استلم اي شي عن كيفية ربط مقياس الامبير لبطارية السيارة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد البهرزي (4 يناير 2010)

عفوا لشاحن بطارية السيارة


----------



## mebwabsm (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا أريد استخدام الدائرة السابقة في نظام UPS لأجهزة 12 فولت فقط بحيث يكون كالتالي كما في الصورة:

UPS System for 12 volt Devices




بحيث الدائرة رقم 1 هي الدائرة التي ذكرت في الموضوع المستخدمة لشحن البطارية 12 فولت 7.2 أمبير.
بينما الدائرة رقم 2 وهي الدائرة التي أريدها بحيث أن وظيفتها أنها توصل التيار من الشاحن مباشرة للراوتر أو أي جهاز يستخدم 12 فولت وتقوم بفصل التيار الواصل من البطارية (حتى تبقى مشحونة) إلى الراوتر في حالة أن الكهرباء شغالة. أما في حالة انقطاع الكهرباء فتقوم بتوصيل التيار من البطارية مباشرة للراوتر اوتوماتيكيا وتفصل في حالة رجوع التيار الكهربائي لتعاوتد تزويد الراوتر بالتيار من الشاحن مباشرة.
أرجو الحصول على رسم للدائرة رقم 2 في الصورة بحيث تكون لها نفس الوظيفة سابقة الذكر.. 
وأكون شاكر لكم جدا...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2010)

استخدم ريلاى 220 فولت


----------



## mebwabsm (4 يناير 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> استخدم ريلاى 220 فولت


 
ولكن الدائرة كلها تستخدم 12 فولت فقط ..
كل ما أحتاجه هو دائرة إلكترونية تقوم بالتبديل الأوتوماتيكي بين التيار القادم من الشاحن (12 فولت) وبين التيار القادم من البطارية (12 فولت) على حسب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بحيث أن الراوتر يبقى شغال طوال فترة انقطاع الكهرباء حتى ترجع الكهرباء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2010)

ومن أين تأتى بالجهد 12 فولت؟؟؟؟؟ أليس من 220 بعد التقويم والتثبيت؟؟؟


----------



## mebwabsm (5 يناير 2010)

معاك حق..
شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahnedahmeden (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله اخى الكريم على الدائرة وكان لدى بعض الاستفسارات 

هل diod المستخدم فى الدائرة السابقة عادى ولا اجيب النوع general prupose بيستحمل لغاية 1300 وات تقريبا ؟ ولية ؟
والريلاى طبعا الrated بتاعة يكون نفس الrated بتاع transformer بالنسبة للامبير
وهو مفيش تاثير للامبير العالى على جزء الكنترول بتاع ال op amp
هل هذة الدائرة من الممكن استخدامها لامبير 100

وشكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يناير 2010)

المفروض أن المحول والدايودات والريلاى كلهم يتحملوا نفس الأمبير المطلوب للشحن بصرف النظر عن قيمته


----------



## محاريق الخليل (7 أبريل 2010)

عند مشروع اسمه 
توليد طاقة كهربائية من خلال طاقة الرياح باستخدام مولد سيارة 
بحيث اعمل على انتاج جهد dc 12v وتخزينها داخل بطارية 
والسلام


----------



## محاريق الخليل (7 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## tl01001 (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي قدأساعدك في الاسئلة والله أعلم
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
تجد في المقاومات عدة أشرطة الشريد الذي باللون الذهبي أو الفضي يدل على نسبة الخطأ والقراءة تكون من الجهة الاخرى أي من الالوان الاخرى
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني
المكثف الخزفي ciramique-ليس له أقطاب ركبه كما تشاء 
لكن condesatur shemique لها أقطاب موجب وسالب يجب أحترام الاقطاب
بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث






شاهد الصورة جيدا
هناك علامة او نقطة او حفرة او سميها كما تشاء
هذه العلامة تدل على الرجل رقم واحد




http://http://onlinetps.com/shop/images/Items_Images/lm741.jpg وهذا هو ترتيب الارجل
اما بالنسبة للسؤال الرابع والخامس الله اعلم


----------



## محمد أبو فاطمة (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## samirco (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق الحديد (17 يونيو 2010)

شكراا اخي ماجد وباقي الاصدقاء .......عندي سؤال......
اليس من المفروض ان تكون فولتيه الشحن اكبر من 12 فولت ......؟؟؟ ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 يونيو 2010)

لو لاحظت الرسم الأساسى ستجد المحول 14 فولت وهو يعطى جهد حتى 19.7 فولت لأنه متردد


----------



## noorl1 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ماجد نور الله عليك
بس عندي بعض الاسئله عن نفس الدائره هل ممكن تفسر لنا عمل الدائره عن طريق شرح عملها الكترونيا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يونيو 2010)

الشرح موجود فى المشاركة رقم 6 تحت الدائرة مباشرة
لو هناك شيء غير واضح اسال


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي ولكن هل ممكن ان تعطينا معلومات عن البطاريات القاعدية؟والفرق بينها وبين الحامظية؟


----------



## أبوأجواد (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذي الصورة عبارة عن شاحن بأربعة مخارج ثلاثة ثابته بواسطة دايود زينر والرابع متغير
وطريقة عملها جدا بسيطه حيث يقوم الترانسفورما بتحويل من 220 فولت إلى24 فولت ثم على البردج دايود full wave ويقوم بالتحويل التيار إلى dc ثم يمر على فلتر وهو مقاومة موصل معها على التوازي مكثف وعمل المكثف الاستفادة التامة من الجهد وما يسمى بـ ripple
يمكنك تطبيقها على أي برنامج لتصميم الدوائر الاكترونية وتعديل القيم على العناصر 
أو الطريقة الافضل عن طريق الحسابات النظرية واستخدام القوانين والمعادلات 

أرجوا من الأخوان ذو الاختصار مراجعة ماقلت لان الانسان معرض للخطأ وحيث اني مازلت طالب 

http://arb-up.com/hrvztow80bmu/3.JPG.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يونيو 2010)

ضرغام المعاضيدي قال:


> شكرا اخي ولكن هل ممكن ان تعطينا معلومات عن البطاريات القاعدية؟والفرق بينها وبين الحامظية؟


البطارية الحامضية تتكون أساسا من الرصاص و حامض الكبريتيك المخفف و التفاعل عند الشحن يولد أملاح مختلفة على كلا القطبين و التطور مكنهم من استخدام المواد المناسبة من أملاح الرصاص الخ
عند الشحت تكون 2 فولت و يكتمل الشحن عند 2.3 فولت و تنخفض عند الإستخدام الى 2 فولت و تستمر كذلك حتى تفرغ عند 1.8 فولت
لتكوين بطاريات تجمع وحدات على التوالى لتكون 6 أو 12 الخ
القاعدية تعتمد على مواد قلوية و المعادن المستخدمة مختلفة و الجهد عند الشحن 1.2 فولت و تمتم الشحن عند 1.4 و يستمر للتفريغ عند 0.8 فولت و يعيبها أن عدم التفريغ بالكامل قبل إعادة الشحن يقلل من سعتها لذا لم تعد مستخدمة حاليا و استبدلت بأنواع حديثة مثل التى فى الكاميرات و الهاتف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يونيو 2010)

أبوأجواد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذي الصورة عبارة عن شاحن بأربعة مخارج ثلاثة ثابته بواسطة دايود زينر والرابع متغير
> وطريقة عملها جدا بسيطه حيث يقوم الترانسفورما بتحويل من 220 فولت إلى24 فولت ثم على البردج دايود full wave ويقوم بالتحويل التيار إلى dc ثم يمر على فلتر وهو مقاومة موصل معها على التوازي مكثف وعمل المكثف الاستفادة التامة من الجهد وما يسمى بـ ripple
> يمكنك تطبيقها على أي برنامج لتصميم الدوائر الاكترونية وتعديل القيم على العناصر
> ...


شكرا على هذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و طلبك مراجعة ما قلت يجعلنى أرد بما يلى
1- الشواحن تتميز بالتيار الكبير لذا التثبيت بالزينر يكون مكلف
2- الشواحد لا تحتاج مكثف التنعيم لأن البطارية من جهة تثبت الجهد و من جهة أخرى الهدف هو الشحن و استخدام المكثف لن يزيد التيار المار للبطارية


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي ماجد واحسن الله اليك


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (22 يونيو 2010)

*لكن اخي ماجد الا تعتقد ان عمر البطارية القاعدية اطول من الحامضية؟؟*


----------



## عزت النوال (25 يونيو 2010)

:56::16:الدائرة السابقة صعبة التنفيذ ويمكن شراء محول12 فولت 10 امبير و4 سليكون10 امبيراوبريدج ومكثف10000 ميكروفراد25 فولت من محلات الالكترونيات:56:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

المكثف ليس له استخدام فى دائرة الشحن كما أن الدائرة بدون رقابة قد تسبب تلف البطارية نظرا لأن الجهد الأقصى من المحول هو 16.9 فولت و جهد تمام الشحن هو 13.7 فولت


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## وليد نماء (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكارين علي المجهود الرائع يا اخ ماجد


----------



## اسد داخل (27 يونيو 2010)

اخوتي السلام عليكم اذا حولت الدائرة عاكس تيار كيف تصبح ارجوكم بالرسم


----------



## ادور (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## اسد داخل (22 يوليو 2010)

حساب الاسي من اتجاة الفتحة عكس عقرب الساعة

دائرة انفيرتر + دائرة الشحن من نفس المحول وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## fawze alemara (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يااخي العزيز ودمتم


----------



## السيد5 (13 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر على هزا الجهد العظيم


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذه الدائره


----------



## الفريم (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمهندسين بهذا المنتدى لقبولهم عضويتى


----------



## مروان حافض (25 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير ومن أجل قياس قيمة الامبير الخارج عند الشحن نضع الخط السالب على سالب البطارية ونأتي بطرفي المقياس نضع المجس الا حمر على طرف البطارية والمجس الاسود على الخط الموجب الخارج من دارة الشحن ونضع مجال المقياس على الامبير المستمر


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## علاء1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*


----------



## amrshalby (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksss


----------



## nazmiku (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششششككككوررررررر


----------



## mssi-10 (3 مارس 2011)

سؤال هاااام........... هل يمكن توصيل بطاريه سياره ببطريات صغيره للاستفاده من تزويد الفولت والامبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف يتم توصيلها ؟؟ مع العلم ان البطاريات الصغيره الامبير قليل والبطاريات السياره يكون الامبير كبير ...

,,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا ,,,,


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مارس 2011)

و لماذا التوصيل؟ استخدم بطارية السيارة مادام ممكن ولا مشكلة فى الفولت و الحجم والوزن


----------



## mssi-10 (5 مارس 2011)

انا اريد تشغيل موتور dc كبير واريد 72 فولت و100 امبيير فهل استطيع الاستفاده من الفولت من البطاريات الصغيره والامبيير من البطاريه الكبيره

وارجو الافاده مشكوووور


----------



## engelecms (24 أبريل 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## السيد المسافر (25 أبريل 2011)

ممكن توضيح أكثر


----------



## ميدو1 (12 مايو 2011)

mssi-10 قال:


> سؤال هاااام........... هل يمكن توصيل بطاريه سياره ببطريات صغيره للاستفاده من تزويد الفولت والامبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف يتم توصيلها ؟؟ مع العلم ان البطاريات الصغيره الامبير قليل والبطاريات السياره يكون الامبير كبير ...
> 
> ,,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا ,,,,


 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا احب اشكر الاخ صاحب دائرة الشحن حيث انها ممتازه ومنطقيه وسهله وواضحه وتعليميه

ثانيا الاخ صاحب السؤال لم توضح فيما استخدام المحرك حتى يتسنى لى ان اجد لك الطريقه المناسبه للتوصيل

ولكن ممكن ان توصل 6 ستة بطاريات على التوالى وبذلك تكون قيمتهم 72 فولت 12x6 وتستعملهم

مع خالص تحياتى لكل القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## side (19 مايو 2011)

كيفية الكشف على بطارية السيارة


----------



## gamal500 (20 مايو 2011)

اشكركم على المعلومات القيمةووفقكم اللة لما فية استفادة لاعضاء الملتقى الجميل


----------



## natiwan (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## eslam_h (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لوسمح يا بشمهندس ماجد ممكن توضح شويه توصيل البطارية مع الريليه الى على الخرج


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
الشرح مع الرسم رجاء تحديد ما الغامض أو الغير واضح حتى اشرحه


----------



## eslam_h (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ازى حضرتك يا بشمهندس ماجد اشكرك على هذة الدائر ويجعلة الله فى مزان حسناتك اما الجذء الى مش واضح معايا اولا الجزء الخاص بتوصيل البطارية بالريليه مش واضح وياريت توضحهولى والجذء الثانى تقلى الجهد 12v الجاى من البطارية جاى من اى المسارات وانا اسف على الاطالة وتعب حضرتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أغسطس 2011)

كل الجهود +12v آتية من البطارية و الجهد القادم من المحول فقط يتوقف عند الريلاى و لا يعبرة إلا لو تم وصل البطارية

أى أن الدائرة كما بالشرح يعمل على جهد البطارية


----------



## eslam_h (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرا على إضاحك لى لتضيع وقتك معى ولكن انا عاوز من حضرتك ترسملى الريليه مع البطارية لان اطرافهم مش وضحة بالنسبة لى وايضا طرف الجهد 12 الى إتحول الى 6.3 على الزنر ده جاى من المحول مظبوت ولا انا عندى إلتباس من امرى وايضا الجهد الى يعمل عليه الريليه 12v مظبوت وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أغسطس 2011)

الريلاى مجرد سويتش يوصل الشاحن (خرج المحول) بالبطارية فقط لا غير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الكرام وزادكم الله من علمه 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eslam_h (10 أغسطس 2011)

يا بشمهندس ماجد انا عاوز اعرف اطراف الريلاى متصلين بالبطارية ازاى اى مثلا طرف no متصل بايه من البطارية وكذلك nc وطرف com بتاع الريلاى وايه الطرف الى بيرجع قيمة البطارية لكى تقارن عن طريق lm311 ياريت اكون قدرت اوصلك قصدى وانا اسف على انى باخد من وقتك الكثير وشكرا على سعة صدرك لى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أغسطس 2011)

eslam_h قال:


> يا بشمهندس ماجد انا عاوز اعرف اطراف الريلاى متصلين بالبطارية ازاى اى مثلا طرف no متصل بايه من البطارية وكذلك nc وطرف com بتاع الريلاى


الريلاى كما ذكرت يعمل كسويتش فلا يهم كل هذا و لكن أحد الأطراف هو COM والآخر N.O فقط و يمكنك توصل أى منهما للبطارية و الآخر للشاحن (خرج الثنائيات) 
الرسم به بالصدفة البحته طرف COM متصل بالبطارية و الآخر بالشاحن لكن العكس أيضا صحيح فطرفى الريلاى كمفتاح الكهرباء قطعتين من المعدن تتلامسان أو تنفصلان


> وايه الطرف الى بيرجع قيمة البطارية لكى تقارن عن طريق lm311 ياريت اكون قدرت اوصلك قصدى وانا اسف على انى باخد من وقتك الكثير وشكرا على سعة صدرك لى


لاحظ أن البطارية متصله مباشرة بالدائرة ولا علاقة لها بأطراف الريلاى و جهدها هو الذى يقارن طريق lm311


----------



## eslam_h (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرا يا بشمهندس ماجد على سعة صدرك لى وطول بالك على بس الحاجات الى سئلت فيها كانت مهمه عشان معملش pcb فيها غلط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## eslam_h (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخر ثلاث اسئلة وانا بجد اسف 
1_ هل كل الجهود الى مكتوب عليها 12 جاية من البطارية بما فيها الاطراف 8و5و6 من lm311 
2_طب لو كل الجهود جاية من البطارية كده هقارن جهد الزنر الى جاى من البطارية مع الجهد الى على الطرف 2الى جاى ايضا من البطارية
3_طرف com متصل على البطارية وايضا مع ملف الريلاى فهل البطارية لو فارغة هتفعل الريلاى الى بيشتغل على 12v 
بجــــــــــــــــــد انـــــــــــــــــــا اســــــــــــــــــف
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

eslam_h قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخر ثلاث اسئلة وانا بجد اسف
> 1_ هل كل الجهود الى مكتوب عليها 12 جاية من البطارية بما فيها الاطراف 8و5و6 من lm311


نعم - فقط طرفى 8 و 6 
طرف 5 فى هذه الدائرة غير متصل بشيء


> 2_طب لو كل الجهود جاية من البطارية كده هقارن جهد الزنر الى جاى من البطارية مع الجهد الى على الطرف 2الى جاى ايضا من البطارية


لا يهم جهد الزينر جاى من أى مصدر ففى جميع الأحوال سيقوم بتثبيته عند 6.3 فولت


> 3_طرف com متصل على البطارية وايضا مع ملف الريلاى فهل البطارية لو فارغة هتفعل الريلاى الى بيشتغل على 12v
> بجــــــــــــــــــد انـــــــــــــــــــا اســــــــــــــــــف
> وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


لاحظ أن البطارية فارغة يعنى عليها جهد لا يقل عن 8 فولت
هذه هى فكرة الدائرة لو البطارية متصله، تفتح الدائرة للشحن و إن لم تكن متصله لا تفتح حتى لا يحدث قصر بين أطراف الشحن خاصة أن المحول قادر على توفير تيار كبير.
لا داعى للأسف فهدفنا هو التعليم و الشرح و التوضيح
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله و لو لديك أسئلة أخرى لا تتردد فى وضعها


----------



## eslam_h (14 أغسطس 2011)

لا داعى للأسف فهدفنا هو التعليم و الشرح و التوضيح
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله و لو لديك أسئلة أخرى لا تتردد فى وضعها



أشكرك يابشمهندس ماجد على الإضاح واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## eslam_h (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ازى حضرتك يا بشمهندس ماجد يارب تكون بخير دائما عندى لحضرتك سؤال بخصوص نفس الدائرة ولكن اكيد ينفع اشغلها لشحن بطارية 6فولت صح ولكن انا عاوز اعرف ايه العناصر الى هتتغير
وقيم العناصر الجديدة لو فى تغير وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أغسطس 2011)

1- المحول يكون 220/6 فولت
2- الريلاى يصبح ريلاى 6 فولت
3- الزينر يكون 3.3 فولت


----------



## naime (20 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

*لم افهم هده الدارات لكن شكرا لكم:20:*​


----------



## eslam_h (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرا على ردك على واتمنى للكل التوفيق من الله


----------



## eslam_h (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عندى سؤال يابش مهندس ماجد هوبره الموضوع ده هو عن ir ينفع اسئله هنا ولا ايه وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أغسطس 2011)

يمكنك وضع السؤال فى موضوع جديد حتى يكون متاح للكل لكى يردوا عليه


----------



## eslam_h (24 أغسطس 2011)

يمكنك وضع السؤال فى موضوع جديد حتى يكون متاح للكل لكى يردوا عليه 

ممكن اعرف ازى بعمل هذا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 أغسطس 2011)

تذهب لصفحة "هندسة الإلكترونيات" التى تحوى كل هذه المواضيع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f27.html
تجد تحت آخر موضوع فى أقصى اليمين زر مكتوب عليه
New Thread
انقر عليه تفتح لك صفحة اكتب عنوان مشاركتك فى خانة العنوان و السؤال و اضغط "اعتمد الموضوع الجديد"


----------



## eslam_h (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على استجابتك لى وفقق الله


----------



## سامى ادوارد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم ماجد عباس محمد
اولا اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك وسرعه الرد
ثانيا عاوز اسئل كم سؤال فى هذه الصورة






رقم 1 ما هذا هل هو الريلاى لو مش هو اية الريلاى فى الدائره
رقم 2 هذه هى ال ic lm 311 وهل موجوده فى السوق السكندرى
رقم 3 ما هذا 
رقم 4 ما فائدة هذا السيوتش 
وشكرا


----------



## سامى ادوارد (4 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## سامى ادوارد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اسف سؤال كمان
هل ممكن اعرف البطارية فيها كم فى المية
مثال 
4 ليد اضاءه 1.2.3.4
1 البطارية ممتليء على الاخر
2 ليسة ممتلىء 
3 ضعيةه 
4 ضعيفة جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

1- الريلاى مكون من ملف و المشار إليه بالرقم 1 و تلامسين المشار إليهم بالرقم 3 (السهم هو الجزء الثابت و الريشه بأعلاه هو الذى ينجذب لأسفل فيلمش السهم)
2- lm311 مقارن معروف و موجود منذ زمن وإن لم تجده ستجد lm393 وهو مزدوج أى به 2 مقارن أو lm339 وهو رباعى 
أى مقارن سيعمل فى هذه الدائرة - المهم لا تستخدم مكبر عمليات لأنه لا يتعامل مباشرة مع الريلاى
4- فائدة هذا السويتش أن البطارية يجب أن لا تكون فارغة تماما لكى يعمل المقارن و يلقط الريلاى وهذا حماية ضد قصر الأطراف لأن الشاحن قادر على اعطاء تيار عالى فيجب أن لا يعطى التيار إلا و البطارية متصلة وهذا مشروح سابقا
فلو وصلت بطارية فارغة ولم تستطيع تشغيل الريلاى، يمكنك الضغط على هذا السويتش لثانية فيجبر الريلاى على توصيل الشحن للبطارية وهذا يكفى لرفع جهد البطارية لتكمل الدائرة عملها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سامى ادوارد قال:


> اسف سؤال كمان
> هل ممكن اعرف البطارية فيها كم فى المية
> مثال
> 4 ليد اضاءه 1.2.3.4
> ...


كل بطارية لها طريقة فمثلا البطارية 12 فولت الحامضية تكون فارغة عند 9.5 إلى 10 فولت و تامة الشحن عند 13.7 و كل توع مثلا القلوية و النيكل كادميوم و الليثيوم أيضا له قيمة مناظرة


----------



## abdoon101 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا


----------



## سامى ادوارد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر استاذ ماجد
بخصوص البطارية 
هى البطارية الحامضية
ممكن اعملها مقياس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن باستخدام المتكاملة lm3914 ولو انزلت داتا شيت لها ستجد الدائرة فى أول صفحة
بتغيير r1,r2 يمكنك تغيير الفولت الذى تريده


----------



## سامى ادوارد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على تعب محبتك




1 ال 12v جايين منين هل من الدائرة كما مرسم اكيد غلط لو صح يقى الدائرة شعل على طول وليس للريلاى اي فائدة
2 دلوله خروج للبطارية صح 
3 ما فائدة هذه المقاومة المتغيره
4 عند تشغر الريلاى يتلماسن هذه الترافين صح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا رسم الدائرة بطريقة فيها الريلاى بطريقة أوضح
الشرح نفسة المكتوب سابقا 





الشرح هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171751.html#post1432571


----------



## سامى ادوارد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر استاذ ماجد 




بس عاوز اعرف ال12v اللى عليهم دائرا حمرا جايين منين من دائرة التوحيد ولا من البطارية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى
كما بالشرح و كما بالدائرة ستجد أنهم من البطارية
هل قرأت الشرح فى الرابط؟


----------



## Al_mohre (15 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامى ادوارد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

1-انا جبت im 393 وعملت الدائرة وتم الشحن بس لن تفصل اوتماتكين ؟
1-هو اية اللى بيفصل الريلاى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

معذرة أنا لا أعلم الدائرة التى قمت بتنفيذها لكن لو نفذتها صح و قرأت الشرح ستعلم أن المقاومة المتغيرة هى التى تحدد متى تفصل الدائرة


----------



## tareq333455 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه الدارة


----------



## rmadan0056 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس ماجد على الدائرة ولى استفسار هل يمكن تبديل دائرة الic393 بic741 مع ترانزستستور تكبير فى مرحلة الاخراج وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى
المستخدمه lom311 وليست 393
ثانيا ستحتاج ترانزيستور مع مقاومات لأن خرج 741 لا يقل عن 2 فولت وهذا سيجعل الترانزيستور مفتوح دوما و أيضا 741 بتغذية أقل من 10 فولت وهو جهد البطارية الفارغة سيكون أداؤه غير مضمون و ستضطر كثيرا للضغط على الزر لبدء الشحن و مادام 311 وهو مصمم كمقارن و متوافر لماذا اللجوء لما هو أقل كفاءة


----------



## rmadan0056 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس ماجد على الرد والتوضيح المتميز


----------



## rmadan0056 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن نعرف شدة تيار المحول لشحن بطارية70 امبير كم تستغرق عملية الشحن وشكرا يا باشمهندس ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تيار شحن البطارية الحامضية 10% من قيمتها أى 7 أمبير والشحن لأكثر من 10 ساعات لكن يمكنك زيادة التيار لتقليل زمن الشحن


----------



## rmadan0056 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس ماجد


----------



## hosam_hhhh (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو عرض دارة لل6 فولت ودارات ldr


----------



## hosam_hhhh (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع الاعضاء والمسؤلين عن الموقع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

سبق طلب دائرة 6 فولت و سبق الرد
كل ما عليك عمله استخدام زينر له نصف القيمة المذكورة بالدائرة


----------



## ميدو1 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا 

ربنا يزيدك علما ومعرفة وتقوى


----------



## alhatalani (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## Adhn2001 (8 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## م/محمدخالد (8 يناير 2012)

بالنسبة لسؤال الزميل العزيز ...
اما عن المقاومات فان الطرف الاقرب للون او العلامه هو الذى يبدأ من عنده قرأة قيمة المقاومة حسب كود الالوان،، وان كنت لا ادرى اسؤالك عن المقاومة ام عن الدايود او عنصر التوحيد فان الدائرة الفضية او العلامه عند طرف هذا العنصر تدل على الكاثود او المهبط.......ثانيا المكثف الخزفى او السيراميكى ليس له قطبية ....
ثالثا الرجل رقم 1 فى اى IC هى الطرف على يسار الشطف في IC عندما يكون الشطف لاعلى او غالبا ما بشار اليه بنقطة عنده اى لم يكن بالدائرة شطف او علامه....
وال gnd تعنى ارضى الدائرة او الطرف السالب للمصدر لاتمام الدائره الكهربية للدائرة...
ولن يكون هناك فرق كبير بين المحولين ان شاء الله...


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*لم افهم هده الدارات لكن شكرا لكم*


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## عماد_2 (12 يناير 2012)

مشششكورين على هل المعلومات القيمه.........تحياتي واشواقي


----------



## ALKADERMNZ (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذه الدرة القيمة لقد ساعدتني كثيرا شكرا لمجهودكم أخواني الأفاضل


----------



## ta7seen (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كثير كثير


----------



## وسام كريم (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## وسام العكام (15 فبراير 2012)

لماذا نضيف مادة الليثيوم الى البطاريات القاعدية koh


----------



## saood (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاكنت ابحث عن هذه الدائره.....


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

رائع شكرا لكم


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

​*هل تعمل هذه الدار ة لشحن بطارية 100 أمبير*


----------



## ماجدعدنان (23 فبراير 2012)

مشششكورين على التصميم الرائع


----------



## nabeel_alhaddad (29 فبراير 2012)

ششششششششششوكرا


----------



## صالح الظاهر (26 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر لك يا مهندس يا كبير


----------



## ali mtr (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل لقد استفدت كثيرا منك

ولي سؤال صغير هل تعمل مكونات الدائرة بدون مشاكل مع محول 12 فولت 15 امبير ام تضر الاي سي والمقاومات ومكونات الدائرة ؟؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أبريل 2012)

هذه المكونات تعمل بالفولت ولا علاقة لها بالتيار
التيار يؤثر فقط فى المحول و ثنائيات التقويم و الريلاى و البطارية فقط لاغير


----------



## علي الشرعبي (14 مايو 2012)

ممكن يا بش مهندس تعطينا معلومات عن انواع المحولات من حيث الحجم والغرض والطور ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مايو 2012)

أخى هنا ما تطلب
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## mushtaq abd (21 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي لقد اشتريت هذه الدائرة اكثر من خمس قطع منها وكلما اربطها على الشاحن فهي لاتدوم سوى يومين ومن ثم تعطل فقلت لاشتري قطع غيارها واشتريت قطع الغيار وبدلت كل قطع الغيار ومع هذا لم تعمل الحالة التي تصبح عليها حينما ابدل القطع يقوم الريلي بلفتح على جهد عالي 20 فولت ويرن كلما قللت الجهد انا احترت في هذه المسالة كثيرا فارجائي ان تجد لنا حلا عمليا وغير معقد وماهو السبب بان الدائرة لم تعمل وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أخى
أى دائرة تقصد؟؟؟؟


----------



## ferasawadi (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم ممكن توضيح مكونات الدارة ...ماهي الديودات ..المقاومات وما الى ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## paulazoom (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## السلاح الابيض (7 أكتوبر 2012)

عندي يوبي اس حاسبة رابط عليه بطارية 60امبير وشاحن بطارية خارجي هل يجوز ان اربط الشاحن الخاجي مع اليوبس اس على راسي البطارية بالتوازي لان اليوبي اس لايشحن هذة البطارية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

معذرة السؤال غير مفهوم


----------



## السلاح الابيض (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يوبي الاس الحاسبة فيه بطارية صغيرة 7امبير تعمل عليه الحاسبة عند انطفاء الكهرباء لمدة عشرة دقائق وانا اريد اشغل لاكثر من ساعة فوضعت بطارية سيارة 60 امبير مكان الصغيرة ولكن المشكلة ان اليو بي اس مال الحاسبة لايشحن هذه البطارية الكبيرة فاشتريت شاحن كهربائي (10 امبير) فكيف يكون الربط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

فى هذه السلسلة دوائر عديدة لشواحن بطارية تفصل عند تمام الشحن يمكنك استخدام اي منها


----------



## السلاح الابيض (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الرد ولكن القصد ان البطارية الكبيرة سوف يكون عليها مصدرين للشحن بنفس الوقت ربط توازي هل يوجد تعارض


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

المفترض الا يحدث شيئ لأن كلا الشاحنين المفترض أن يتوقفا عند 13.7 فولت


----------



## aboali_hsn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسرشرف (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## hatali63 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودكم.


----------



## greentec (7 فبراير 2013)

استاذ ماجد عباس شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اريد ان اطرح مشكلة في الدارة التي قدمتها انها تتضمن مقارن فقط وهو ليس بمقارن ذو عروة وهذا يجعل الدارة غير عملية وللتوضيح اكثر لنفرض اننا عيرنا المقاومة المتغيرة لكي تتوقف الدارة عن شحن البطارية عند جهد 13.8فولت هذا جيد لكن ما ان ينخفض الجهد عن هذه القيمة قليلا كمثال 13فولت ستعود الدارة للعمل فيرتفع الجهد سريعا الى 13.8 فتفصل الدارة الشحن فينخفض الجهد فتعود للعمل وهكذا وهذا غير مستحب لان الجهد لن يثبت عند قيمة 13.8 بعد انتهاء الشحن حيث يلاحظ انخفاضه الى حوالي 13 فولت بعد فصل الشحن عن البطارية بعدة ثواني (بعد اتمام شحن البطارية لا يثبت عند 13.8 بل ينخفض لقيمة اقل من 13فولت عمليا)
السؤال الثاني لو سمحت بعد اطلاعي على العديد من المنتديات والاراء وجدت رأيين الاول يعتبر البطارية لا بد ان تصل الى 14.5 فولت لتصبح مشحونة والثاني هو مقولتك بأنها تكون مشحونة عندا تصل الى 13.8فولت وطبعا نحن نتكلم عن الاستخدام ك cycle وليس standby
فما هي القيمة الأنسب للبطاريات الحامضية (بطارية السيارة) والبطارية الجافة (مثل المستخدمة في ال UPS)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 فبراير 2013)

greentec قال:


> استاذ ماجد عباس شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اريد ان اطرح مشكلة في الدارة التي قدمتها انها تتضمن مقارن فقط وهو ليس بمقارن ذو عروة وهذا يجعل الدارة غير عملية وللتوضيح اكثر لنفرض اننا عيرنا المقاومة المتغيرة لكي تتوقف الدارة عن شحن البطارية عند جهد 13.8فولت هذا جيد لكن ما ان ينخفض الجهد عن هذه القيمة قليلا كمثال 13فولت ستعود الدارة للعمل فيرتفع الجهد سريعا الى 13.8 فتفصل الدارة الشحن فينخفض الجهد فتعود للعمل وهكذا وهذا غير مستحب لان الجهد لن يثبت عند قيمة 13.8 بعد انتهاء الشحن حيث يلاحظ انخفاضه الى حوالي 13 فولت بعد فصل الشحن عن البطارية بعدة ثواني (بعد اتمام شحن البطارية لا يثبت عند 13.8 بل ينخفض لقيمة اقل من 13فولت عمليا)


هذه الدائرة وضعت للفصل عند تمام الشحن وليست للحفاظ على البطارية و إن كانت أيضا يمكن أن تستخدم للحفاظ على البطارية فهذا اسلوب معتمد لإبقاء البطارية جاهزة دوما
أما إن شئت إضافة Hysteresis أو ما تسميه بالعروة فمقاومة 150ك أو اكثر بين طرفى 7،2 للمقارن ستضيف هذه العروة بقيمة تقريبا 1.2 فولت و كلما زادت قيمة المقاومة قلت قيمة العروة


> السؤال الثاني لو سمحت بعد اطلاعي على العديد من المنتديات والاراء وجدت رأيين الاول يعتبر البطارية لا بد ان تصل الى 14.5 فولت لتصبح مشحونة والثاني هو مقولتك بأنها تكون مشحونة عندا تصل الى 13.8فولت وطبعا نحن نتكلم عن الاستخدام ك cycle وليس standby
> فما هي القيمة الأنسب للبطاريات الحامضية (بطارية السيارة) والبطارية الجافة (مثل المستخدمة في ال UPS)


القيم التى على النت قيم تقديرية لكن الأصوب أن تقرأ موقع الشركة المنتجة فكل طراز بطاريات لها رقم و جدول خواص تضعة الشركة المنتجة على موقعها تحدد فيه تيارات و جهود الشحن و التفريغ و الزمن الخ الخ
أما لو الطراز ليس له موقع فأى قيمة مثل أى فرض آخر كلها تقريبية


----------



## greentec (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد والله ينورها عليك دايما


----------



## baseta (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## مالك الترك (1 مارس 2013)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## waeltealeb (21 أبريل 2014)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> هذه هى الدائرة
> 
> 
> ...


أخى المهندس ماجد لك كل الشكر و الأحترام على المجهود الكبير و المثابره على استفساراتنا ، لقد قمت بعمل هذه الدائره و تنفيذها عمليا و نجحت و الحمد لله و اشتغلت تمام جزاك الله كل الخير ... عندى ملاحظه مهمه جدا لو سمحت لى لكنها تعتبر بمثابة مشكله تحتاج لحل فى هذه الدائره وهى ،، انه بعد انتهاء الشحن و وصول البطاريه للفولت المطلوب اجد ان الريلاى لا يفصل فجأه او مره واحده ولكن نجد الريلاى يفصل و يشتغل بسرعات عاليه (يرعش ) و لفتره كبيره ، فطبعا هذا ليس حل عملى ،،، فهل يوجد حل ؟


----------



## saadsat (10 أغسطس 2014)

اللهــم أنعم على مــصـربالأمــن والأمــان​​​وأبعد عنا الفتن يارب العالمين​​​


----------



## mjde (19 أغسطس 2014)

اخي الكريم ما الفرق بين الشحن السريع والبطيئ وايهام افضل


----------



## cansalah (2 سبتمبر 2014)

أخى ماجد عباس محمد 
ويشرفنى أن تكون أخى لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا . حماك الله ورعاك وأكثر من أمثالك . وما أصبرك على كل تلك الأسئلة .
وإذا سمحت لى سؤال : من أى مكان أشترى تلك المكونات ؟
وماهى المسميات فى السوق لتك المكونات ؟
وماهى اسعارها تقريبيا بالجنيه المصرى ؟
علما بأنى من مصر ..... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .

تحياتى لك ولعلمك ولأخلاقك وشكرا.


----------



## cansalah (2 سبتمبر 2014)

أخى المهندس ماجد 
خطر لى سؤال إذا سمحت : هل هناك فرق بين دائرة شحن البطارية التى تكرمتم بشرحها وبين دائرة شحن كشاف الطوارئ سواء فى : 
1- التصميم 2- المهام الخاصة بالتشغيل والحماية 
تحياتى لك ولعلمك ولأخلاقك وشكرا.


----------



## mjde (2 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ ماجد : كيف الحال لدي استفسار هل استطيع شحن بطارية12فولت 7 امبير عن طريق دارة شحن ذات محول 220/14 فولت-10 امبير ارجو الايضاح مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

waeltealeb قال:


> أخى المهندس ماجد لك كل الشكر و الأحترام على المجهود الكبير و المثابره على استفساراتنا ، لقد قمت بعمل هذه الدائره و تنفيذها عمليا و نجحت و الحمد لله و اشتغلت تمام جزاك الله كل الخير ... عندى ملاحظه مهمه جدا لو سمحت لى لكنها تعتبر بمثابة مشكله تحتاج لحل فى هذه الدائره وهى ،، انه بعد انتهاء الشحن و وصول البطاريه للفولت المطلوب اجد ان الريلاى لا يفصل فجأه او مره واحده ولكن نجد الريلاى يفصل و يشتغل بسرعات عاليه (يرعش ) و لفتره كبيره ، فطبعا هذا ليس حل عملى ،،، فهل يوجد حل ؟


أولا معذرة فلا تصلنى اخطارات بالبريد الإلكترونى ولا أدرى لماذا مما يتسبب فى التأخير فى الرد
ثانيا حل هذا المشكلة فيما يسمى Hysteresis أو التخلف كما يترجم وهى أن ينتقل عند فولت أعلى قليلا من الفولت الذى يعود عنده فمثلا سيفصل عند 13.7 فولت لكنه لا يعود قبل أن ينخفض إلى 12.5 فولت 
هذا يتحقق بوضع مقاومة بين طرف 7 و طرف 2 للمتكاملة 311 و يمكنك أن تبدأ بقيمة 100 ك أوم وهى ستعطى حوالى 1.2 فولت فرق
القيمة الأكبر لفرق أقل أى 200 ك تعطى نصف القيمة 0.6 فولت تقريبا و العكس بالعكس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

mjde قال:


> اخي الكريم ما الفرق بين الشحن السريع والبطيئ وايهام افضل


الفرق هو أن ترفع الفولت أثناء الشحن و يكون المصدر قادرا على الإمداد بالتيار اللازم فيسرع عملية الشحن
ارجع لموقع الشركة المنتجة للبطارية لتعرف الحدود المسموح بها فالشحن يولد غازات و عند حد ما قد لا تستطيع البطاريات بدون صيانة التخلص منها (لا تكون بها أغطية لفتحات التهويه مثل ما يوجد فى البطاريات السائلة يمكن فتحها) 
بعض البطاريات يقل عمرها بالشحن السريع (كم دورة شحن وتفريغ) لكن للضرورة احكام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

cansalah قال:


> أخى ماجد عباس محمد
> ويشرفنى أن تكون أخى لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا . حماك الله ورعاك وأكثر من أمثالك . وما أصبرك على كل تلك الأسئلة .


شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم


> وإذا سمحت لى سؤال : من أى مكان أشترى تلك المكونات ؟
> وماهى المسميات فى السوق لتك المكونات ؟


من أى محل الكترونيات فمثلا فى وسط البلد (ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان الفلكى) ستجد العديد من المحال - فقط اسأل أين محل الجمال أو رام أو النخيلى سيدلك الكثير عنهم و هناك غيرهم لكن أقل شهرة
المسميات هى مقاومات و مكثفات و أى سى 311 و سيليكونات أو دايودات و محول أو ترنس
لو طبعت الدائرة و اخذتها معك سيعرفها البائع


> وماهى اسعارها تقريبيا بالجنيه المصرى ؟
> علما بأنى من مصر ..... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
> 
> تحياتى لك ولعلمك ولأخلاقك وشكرا.


المقاومة حول 5 قروش و المكثف 0.25 جم و المتكاملة حوالى 4 جنيه أما السيليكونات و المحول حسب الأمبير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

saadsat قال:


> اللهــم أنعم على مــصـربالأمــن والأمــان​وأبعد عنا الفتن يارب العالمين​


اللهم آمين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

cansalah قال:


> أخى المهندس ماجد
> خطر لى سؤال إذا سمحت : هل هناك فرق بين دائرة شحن البطارية التى تكرمتم بشرحها وبين دائرة شحن كشاف الطوارئ سواء فى :
> 1- التصميم 2- المهام الخاصة بالتشغيل والحماية
> تحياتى لك ولعلمك ولأخلاقك وشكرا.


الفرق بين الشواحن فى المجالات المذكورة يعتمد على نوع البطارية فالحامضية تختلف عن النيكل كادميوم عن الليثيوم الأحدث من حيث الشحن و تحديد متى تتوقف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

mjde قال:


> استاذ ماجد : كيف الحال لدي استفسار هل استطيع شحن بطارية12فولت 7 امبير عن طريق دارة شحن ذات محول 220/14 فولت-10 امبير ارجو الايضاح مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


لا يوجد فرق فالشاحن 10 أمبير يعنى أنه قادر على الإمداد بتيار 10 أمبير
البطارية تسحب حسب احتياجها و الذى يتحدد بالفولت المناظر لدرجة شحنها و فولت الشاحن و مقاومة البطارية الداخلية فالبطاريات الأكبر تقبل تيار شحن أعلى لأن مقاومتها الداخلية أصغر


----------



## mjde (3 أكتوبر 2014)

السيد المهندس ماجد المحترم : الشكر الكبير لك ولسرعة ردك زادك الله علما


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

gooooooood


----------

